# Bosch template guide manual



## tar905 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey enthusiasts...NOOB question....Does anyone have the manual for Bosch's RA1126 guide bushing adaptor/bushings? I broke my 1613EVS a few years back and have just about forgotten how to use the bushings. Just needing some refresher as I now have need of the ol' router again. Looking at another 1613EVS on ebay (just because I'm already familiar with it).


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome Timothy.

Reference section on this site, http://www.routerforums.com/bosch/13009-1613aevs.html, 3 or 4 pages in. Have a look at a 1617 while you're shopping...nice router.

EDIT--make that the 8th page!!

earl


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Timothy.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Adapter above the sub base plate attaches with two screws from the bottom. Pull the lever and insert your bushing from the bottom. How is that for a condensed version?


----------



## tar905 (Feb 16, 2014)

Not THAT much of a NOOB. I know how to put it on, it's just the math for figuring out template-bushing-bit combinations that has me fanning around my memory. I bought an inlay kit and other bushings 20 years ago when my 1613 was unbroken and without the wear that now afflicts it. I am about to rout a closed carriage staircase and need to make the template. Without some pretty specific measurements (like, size the opening in your template .13 inches over for bushing thickness and use an 1/8 spiral upcut bit...etc) I'm a bit fuzzy. Lost my "New Router Handbook" in a move and don't have time to make the weeks of mistakes before cutting into the 2x12 southern yellow pine stringers.


----------



## tar905 (Feb 16, 2014)

Additionally, I have been watching a very good video on producing a template for the closed carriage stringer and am still a little fuzzy on a few points....
1. if you are using your tread and riser and wedge material as a form for your master template then you must be using a top-bearing trimmer bit, yes?

2. That being the case, if you use a 7deg dovetail bit with the finished template your tread openings are going to be mis-sized aren't they?

3. I would rather use a guide bushing so my dovetail can move without a bearing. Does that mean the "use your stair material" way of doing things is out?

4. Bought the 1617 evstb (should've bought the PK). 

5. Lastly, if it is advisable to remove the bulk of the material in your dado before using the 7deg dovetail bit what is the order of operations? It seems simplest to set up 2 routers, one with a spiral upcut for bulk removal and the other with the 7deg dovetail and do all the routing for each step before moving the template. Does this make sense or am I making it overly complicated?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Arithmetic:

Let D = the ring diameter, & 
let d = the cutter diameter.
Then the distance from the cutter (circumference) 
to the outside of the ring (D - d)/2.

Working on centers, the center, from the ring to the center of any cutter,
= 1/2 the ring diameter.

To simplify, use a 1.0" ring.

And to simplify the collar assembly and centeredness try a PC ring plate such as.


----------



## tar905 (Feb 16, 2014)

quillman's info is helpful but I'm going to have to get my hands on the stuff to really "get it". I looked at the sub base but am'nt (how do you like that contraction?) willing to sink a bunch of money in an old router I can't find parts for. I bought a 1617 and it's the stuff but I'd like to have the 1617 in shape as a back-up. Plus I'm still thinking about routing the closed carriage and whether to use 2 routers...Can anyone speak to this?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Maybe these charts will help?


----------



## tar905 (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh yes, now that's the stuff...I can't even figure out how to navigate this site yet and Mike inserts pop-ups. Learning curves make me motion sick.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tim, click on the thumbnail photo and then click the view full size link. This will open a window where you can right click on the image and save it to your PC so you can print it out.


----------

